# Polar Bear run this year?



## semojetman (Jan 12, 2013)

Is anyone doing the Polar Bear run on current river this year?

I havent really heard anyone talking about it.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll check. Thinking it's the first or second weekend in feb. I think they are talking about doing it on a sunday this year. Don't hold me to it but That's what I've heard.


----------



## riverracer (Jan 16, 2013)

I talked to Doug this evening, he is thinking it will be either the 2th or 3rd of Feb. I told him as soon as he figures it out to let me know so I could post it here


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a 2-3 XL TinBoats tshirts I would be willing to donate for that run day if *long time* members would be willing to represent! 8) 

I can ship them to one address to keep the costs down and you can pass them out?

Let me know either way if you think it is a dumb idea.


----------



## riverracer (Jan 17, 2013)

I think its a good idea ! I have told several people about this site, and they have never heard of it before !


----------



## fender66 (Jan 17, 2013)

Jim said:


> I have a 2-3 XL TinBoats tshirts I would be willing to donate for that run day if *long time* members would be willing to represent! 8)
> 
> I can ship them to one address to keep the costs down and you can pass them out?
> 
> Let me know either way if you think it is a dumb idea.



I think it's an awesome idea! I'm trying to get my jet rebuilt now, but it's doubtful that it will be ready in time for this run. SIGH.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 18, 2013)

If we could get ahold of a few shirts, that would be awesome.
Ever since i found this site a few years back ive been addicted and i have brought several fellow boaters to it.

Even if we just had some stickers would be good.
I like to see tons of new material on the site and getting some new blood on here would add to the threads.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone PM me an address and I will send them out! 


Thank you so much in advance! =D>


----------



## Seth (Jan 19, 2013)

Jim, we are having the Cabin Fever run on the Gasconade on Feb 2nd also. Id be more than halpy to hand out some shirts or stickers for you there as well. Theres already a few guys inuding myself that are attending. Just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, im not going to have some of my boat done that i planned on having done for the run.

I was gonna bust it hard this week on it, but instead its back in the shop. I decided to take it on its first test run saturday and its a good thing i did. Because if i waited til the polar bear run i would have been pretty mad.

It wont idle, starts hard, and wont go over maybe 5 mph.


----------



## riverracer (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds to me like u need to check the impeller, it might have loosened up and let ur impeller drop into ur liner !!!!!


----------



## semojetman (Jan 28, 2013)

Turns out it just had a bad spark plug on cylinder 2 from the factory.


----------

